# Internet Cutting Out When Phone Answered/Hung Up



## Frank87 (Jan 4, 2011)

Basically, the internet turns off for a few moments every time the house phone is either answered or hung up. Pretty sure its an internet problem and not something with my wireless. Using a speedtouch box for my internet and an AT&T phone. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you connected adsl filters to every phone socket ?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

How close is the phone to your speedtouch?

Maybe be using same/similar frequency causing issues.

See if you can change the channel for the wireless signal


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

Frank87 said:


> Basically, the internet turns off for a few moments every time the house phone is either answered or hung up. Pretty sure its an internet problem and not something with my wireless. Using a speedtouch box for my internet and an AT&T phone. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Is your internet wired or wireless? Do you have cordless pones? Because these can interfere, the solution is always change the channel on the router. If you have wired internet, then this is not the issue.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

make sure you have dsl filters on all your phone lines.


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

I was always under the impression a DSL filter was for the analog phone/fax devices and did nothing for the DSL service. Simply a way to filter the noise created by the high freq dsl carrier off of analog devices.


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

"I was always under the impression a DSL filter was for the analog phone/fax devices and did nothing for the DSL service. Simply a way to filter the noise created by the high freq dsl carrier off of analog devices. "
That's correct.
The above posts being advice to check that you (1) are aware of this, and (2) that you have the necessary filter(s).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need filters or a house filter

unplug your phones and see if the problem disappears


----------



## hellter (Jun 28, 2010)

clyde123 said:


> "I was always under the impression a DSL filter was for the analog phone/fax devices and did nothing for the DSL service. Simply a way to filter the noise created by the high freq dsl carrier off of analog devices. "
> That's correct.
> The above posts being advice to check that you (1) are aware of this, and (2) that you have the necessary filter(s).



Sorry not the same person that started thread, just curious as to why or how something designed to stop DSL freq so you do not hear it, is going to improve the carrier for data transfer. Somewhat of an RF geek my apologies, I'll go hit up the lineman forum and see if anyone there can explain the technical details behind this. Thanks though.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Where did anyone say it was going to improve dsl performance?


----------



## Frank87 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry...not the most tech savvy person in the world...whats a dsl filter? Where can I get them/what do they look like? Also, its a cordless phone, my internet is wired but I do have a wireless router hooked up to the box.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what it is

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSL_filter

most computer outlets would carry them


----------

